# Ventrogluteal injection pain



## don draco (May 15, 2013)

For my first pin, I used the VG site.  Everything went smoothly ( except for a little shaking ), and there was no real pain for the following 24 hours. However, now it feels like I'm walking around with a knife in my side lol.  This developed a few hours after I completed deadlifts the following day. 

I used a 23g 1.5".  I'm 100% sure it's not an infection.  Is this pain just due to injecting into virgin muscle or something else? The pain is pretty severe.. couldn't sleep last night. Even the slightest movement in my leg produced pain. I'm hoping this isn't something I'll have to put up with every time I pin

The injection site is *not*:

-Hot to the touch
-Raised
-Bruised

However it DOES hurt when I touch it.   What do you guys think  ?


----------



## DF (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like virgin muscle pain is all.  It should go away in a few days.  I use a 25g 1" pin, but what your using is fine.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2013)

I use a 25 gauge and never even got virgin muscle pip from ventro.. It's probably because of the compound used (prop or suspension maybe?) or just because you were shaky


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2013)

I pinned VG once. Never again.  I had the same experience. Ice and ibuprofen.


----------



## don draco (May 15, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Sounds like virgin muscle pain is all.  It should go away in a few days.  I use a 25g 1" pin, but what your using is fine.


I hope so.  I can't walk .. I never thought I'd say it, but even sitting on my ass is difficult 


TheLupinator said:


> I use a 25 gauge and never even got virgin muscle pip from ventro.. It's probably because of the compound used (prop or suspension maybe?) or just because you were shaky


Test e.  And yeah, I was thinking it was due to how shaky my hand was.  Pinning again tomorrow evening so I'll try it again and see what happens. 


PillarofBalance said:


> I pinned VG once. Never again.  I had the same experience. Ice and ibuprofen.


Thanks PoB.  I'm probably going to try it again tomorrow anyway.  If I can clean up my technique maybe it won't hurt as badly. I'll report back.. Wish me luck lol


----------



## DF (May 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I pinned VG once. Never again.  I had the same experience. Ice and ibuprofen.



Damn! you can pin your calf but not your VG.   Goes to show everyone responds differently & you gotta find what works for you.


----------



## bronco (May 15, 2013)

Any pip in other inj sites? Try a 25g see how that works


----------



## don draco (May 15, 2013)

bronco said:


> Any pip in other inj sites? Try a 25g see how that works



Was my first inj.  Planning to try the other VG tomorrow.. I'm now thinking the pain might have been due to shakiness, so we'll see.  If I have the same experience I'll probably switch to a different site


----------



## bronco (May 15, 2013)

If you pin delts or glutes and still have pip I'd say its your gear.


----------



## JOMO (May 15, 2013)

Virgin muscle. I just pinned mine the other day and have alittle pip. Its an awkward spot to feel the pip on your hip compared to other body parts. Try a 25g x 1'' and how much did you pin??

And you very may well have pip in every site you pin due to virgin muscle or being not steady as your new to pinning. Or you can have none.


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2013)

don draco said:


> Was my first inj.  Planning to try the other VG tomorrow.. I'm now thinking the pain might have been due to shakiness, so we'll see.  If I have the same experience I'll probably switch to a different site



Pin your Quads.  This is my first cycle and I have only chose the quad as the site.  1st one I was a little shaky, but it has been smooth pinning that site.  I want to try delts but haven't yet.  And I would definitely use a 25g.


----------



## jennerrator (May 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I pinned VG once. Never again.  I had the same experience. Ice and ibuprofen.



sissy! it's the only place I pin


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2013)

Jenner said:


> sissy! it's the only place I pin



That cuz you got tight buttocks Jenner easy to find  !!!!


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2013)

You hit it wrong perhaps too close to a joint.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like just new muscle pain... I got the same experance a when I started ...
Now I useally only get pain from the gear not the locations
Tren A and mast A murders my delts but don't hurt anywhere else


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 15, 2013)

Don't switch to the other VG because if it is just from pinning a new site, more then likely you will have the same experience on the other side. Choose a different site. Wait til your next pin after that and try VG again on the side you already pinned. If you still have it then VG's not for you. I'm like that with my delts. I don't go anywhere near them. I don't think it's the needle size either because I've pinned VG with 21g and never had any pain. I use 23's myself so I think you're good with the gauge. Just try it again in a week.


----------



## Curiosity (May 16, 2013)

Could be, like SFG said, that you didn't pin the VG site correctly... It's not intuitive exactly where you need to pin it, it takes a little practice, although it sounds like you've done your research. Test E shouldn't hurt if pinned correctly in VG, but as POB said everyone reacts differently. For me quads are much more sore after pinning than VG or glutes. 

I'd try another site next time, probably glutes if you haven't yet, so you have something to fall back on. Then try VG again a few pins later if you want to try it again.


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Could be, like SFG said, that you didn't pin the VG site correctly... It's not intuitive exactly where you need to pin it, it takes a little practice, although it sounds like you've done your research. Test E shouldn't hurt if pinned correctly in VG, but as POB said everyone reacts differently. For me quads are much more sore after pinning than VG or glutes.
> 
> I'd try another site next time, probably glutes if you haven't yet, so you have something to fall back on. Then try VG again a few pins later if you want to try it again.



It's hard to locate at 1st and it's his 1st time, I have locked my hip up pinning wrong.


----------



## don draco (May 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody -- I went against what coltmc suggested and tried the other vg for my second pin anyway 

I've noticed that the pain started to set in 24-26 hours after I pinned.  But this time, the pain isn't as severe ( I'm actually able to walk ).  I've come to the conclusion that the *first* pin hurt as much as it did due to how shaky my hands were during the whole process.  I'll try VG again for my third pin on Monday and report back

Also, for those who were wondering, my first two pins each consisted of 200mg test e.  Bumping it up to 250 per pin this week and will continue that dose throughout my cycle.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 18, 2013)

don draco said:


> I went against what coltmc suggested and tried the other vg for my second pin anyway



It's ok. I have kids. I'm used to it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 18, 2013)

delts,  quads,  glutes.  give it a shot


----------

